# Which tranny would you unironically sex?



## okboomer (May 14, 2020)

see title.


----------



## murgatroid (May 14, 2020)

you faggot


----------



## Jack O'Neill (May 14, 2020)

Non. Including you.


----------



## Trapitalism (May 14, 2020)

Bailey Jay


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 14, 2020)

Ladyboys are pretty hot.


----------



## soft kitty (May 14, 2020)

yawning sneasel.


----------



## Old Spicy (May 14, 2020)

"Unironically sex."


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 14, 2020)

None, All trannies are gross and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 14, 2020)

Neither. I am not into dudes and I am not sticking my dick into crazy either. So it's a no-no.


----------



## murgatroid (May 14, 2020)

Spamy the Bot said:


> Neither. I am not into dudes and I am not sticking my dick into crazy either. So it's a no-no.


What about a tomboyish girl who skirts the line between tomboy and trans man? No retarded surgeries and hormones.


----------



## Positron (May 14, 2020)

All trannies are crazy and you don't stick your dick in crazy, or let crazy stick his girldick in you.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 14, 2020)

murgatroid said:


> What about a tomboyish girl who skirts the line between tomboy and trans man? No exceptional surgeries and hormones.


A girl is a girl, a man is a man. Also the tomboy is an endangered species that should be preserved.


----------



## Marche (May 14, 2020)

Can it be one of those biological females who say they are they/them and make no effort to be anything but a generic white girl? because I would unironically have sex with a woman if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 14, 2020)

How do you have ironic sex?


----------



## Watermelanin (May 14, 2020)

Natalie Mars. But he HAS TO wear the chastity cage  and it must be PINK!


Spoiler: NSFW and questionably gay


----------



## Nephi (May 14, 2020)

Watermelanin said:


> questionably gay


My nigga, that's unquestionably gay.


----------



## Watermelanin (May 14, 2020)

Nephi said:


> My nigga, that's unquestionably gay.


It's penetrative sex between a man and a woman. So technically it's straight AF.
Not to mention it's clearly a threesome. there's two fine melanated women involved in that scene.


----------



## Biffo (May 14, 2020)

I've seen some trannies I would rather fuck than many women (pretty much any landwhale), but not like I would want to fuck them to start with.


----------



## Easterling (May 14, 2020)

Watermelanin said:


> It's penetrative sex between a man and a wo*man*.


I get the classical roman logic your going for there dude but thats still pretty gay.


----------



## Zodomy (May 14, 2020)

Bruna Butterfly, Ella Hollywood, Natalie Mars, Felipa Lins, Blondelashes, Russiand0ll, VicaTS, etc.

Now, if time travel is allowed: 2014 Bailey Jay, preop Kimber James, Sarina Valentina up until 2014, Patricia Araujo in her prime, Bianca Freire pre boobjob.


----------



## Watermelanin (May 14, 2020)

Easterling said:


> I get the classical roman logic your going for there dude but thats still pretty gay.


Nah, bro. You miss the point. That's literally a woman fucking that tranny ass with a strap-on while another literal woman holds him down. That's technically straight.


Spoiler



In hindsight: that paragraph might be a good candidate for random_text.txt


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (May 14, 2020)

I don't fuck mentally ill people, so none.


----------



## Banditotron (May 14, 2020)

Trapitalism said:


> Bailey Jay


Bro he got the chop. 
Rip


----------



## ddlloo (May 14, 2020)

Better game to play is which Kiwi Farms featured tranny would you fuck.

I'd do Cosmo after giving him some MDMA, no problems.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 14, 2020)

i'll fuck a pre-op pre-hrt FtM, no problem.
any other kind of tranny though? no way fag.


----------



## salvuserit (May 14, 2020)

zero. none. nada.


----------



## Zodomy (May 14, 2020)

ddlloo said:


> Better game to play is which Kiwi Farms featured tranny would you fuck.
> 
> I'd do Cosmo after giving him some MDMA, no problems.


Tough. But I probably could make it work with Contrapoints, Theryn Meyer and Blaire White, if all of the following applied:

They'd have to be looking their absolute best (clothes, hair, make up) .
I'd have to be pretty drunk.
The lights should be dim.


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 14, 2020)

None. I don't date crazy.


----------



## Crisseh (May 14, 2020)

All troons are potential cows, and crazy. 

Don't get involved with either.


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (May 14, 2020)

I'd need to have alcohol levels as high as the stratosphere to do so.

I'd rather die of alcohol poisoning during it than having to live out the aftershock for a few more minutes before popping myself.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 14, 2020)

im not a faggot like OP so, no one.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (May 14, 2020)

Okboomer - First day on the farms and already a huge faggot.


----------



## Gramh (May 14, 2020)

What about satirically sex? I mean if that's on the table....


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 14, 2020)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> Okboomer - First day on the farms and already a huge faggot.



Back in my day we could last at least a week before turning into huge faggots! smh


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (May 14, 2020)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> Back in my day we could last at least a week before turning into huge faggots! smh


I wish there was a rating option that adequately described my despair.


----------



## Reynard (May 14, 2020)

I’d probably sexfuck a passing tranny who I connected with missionary style for the sole purpose of procreatio- wait...


Watermelanin said:


> Natalie Mars. But he HAS TO wear the chastity cage  and it must be PINK!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW and questionably gay
> ...


You can ruin anything by putting a plastic cage on it.  Trannies are no exception.  Fuck those gross bits of plastic sissy shit.



Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> Okboomer - First day on the farms and already a huge faggot.


The quarantine brought the summer newfag rush in early.  Hopefully this year it’s more funny like I was hoping it would be last year.  Last year we got a bunch of fags with /pol/io from 8chan and they were mucking up tons of threads.


----------



## Beardless Lenin (May 14, 2020)

The closest thing to a tranny that I would sex would be a femboy.


----------



## Banditotron (May 14, 2020)

I wouldn't bang a tranny for the same reason I wouldn't bang a schizo. They're crazy and are a malignant influence on everything and everyone they interact with. 

Also, if a dude can't admit that he's in a gay relationship with me, he's a coward. Conversely, if a chick I was with wanted to act like our relationship was somehow gay, I'd want nothing to do with her yaoi fetish and award her no woke points.


----------



## MemeGrey (May 14, 2020)

Probably @Gravityqueen4life


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 14, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> Probably @Gravityqueen4life


no way fag.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 14, 2020)

A 9mm


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 14, 2020)

Quarantine joins need to get the rope.


----------



## Calooby (May 14, 2020)

Depends on how much they pay me, and if they're willing to never tell anyone about it, except their grandpa, but their grandpa has to be hot (which they usually always are), and willing to take it in the ass from me.


----------



## Cultured Vulture (May 14, 2020)

All of them.

In a row.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 14, 2020)

@Feline Darkmage, the queen of rainbow socks UwU


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 14, 2020)

Bailey Jay and Theryn Meyer.


----------



## TANK JESUS (May 14, 2020)

Your mum


----------



## JK Rowling (May 14, 2020)

None.  Nor would I ever go near a man if I knew he'd been with a tranny.


----------



## {o}P II (May 14, 2020)

Contrapoints


----------



## Cultured Vulture (May 14, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Contrapoints


Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Heckler1 (May 14, 2020)

Feel like a lot of dood in here saying "NO" a little too hard.


Cultured Vulture said:


> All of them.
> 
> In a row.


RIP @Cultured Vulture's anus


----------



## Cultured Vulture (May 14, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> RIP @Cultured Vulture's anus


You know it. Exploded and prolapsed, just like I like it.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 14, 2020)

The ONLY tranny I'd ever fuck would be Blair White.    In fact I gotta admit I'd really like to stick it in her pooper.  As long as she dosen't smell like a dude that is.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 14, 2020)

just seeing if I can post away with posting lady tits itt


----------



## AutismGeorge999 (May 14, 2020)

only pre-op FtMs


----------



## Shiversblood (May 14, 2020)

Blaire white could get it. Anal style. In her anus. For pleasure.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 15, 2020)

Sphere hunter,  I didn't even now she was a he until someone on the re thread brought it up


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 15, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Blaire white could get it. Anal style. In her anus. For pleasure.



She would take massive cock right her up ass until it was thought not possible to take it anymore but then she would just have a second cock inserted so both cocks would be ramming her ass in multiples huh? Yeah the nasty trans ass slut just never can stop getting cocks rammed up her ass. Almost Trent style. Then again no one can beat Trent.

Blaire does like cocks for pleasure though. Rammed deep


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 15, 2020)

I sex trannies all the time. Or gender them, I forget which one is which.


----------



## Starving Autist (May 15, 2020)

Contra but when he still identified as a dude. Or one of those pre-everything transmen that are actually just deluded tomboys.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 15, 2020)

Some men have a, “homosexual male pass”. What is that? I will explain. When a transsexual looks like a female, and you only slam your penis into her anus but don’t let her slam her penis into your anus, then you are still straight and are not homosexual because the transsexual actually does look like a female thus not making you gay in this situation because you are attracted to females only and no cocks entered your own anus.


----------



## Banditotron (May 15, 2020)

This thread is awful and gay


----------



## Baseton Repillé (May 15, 2020)

A tranny is just a waste of a perfectly good twink


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 15, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> Some men have a, “homosexual male pass”. What is that? I will explain. When a transsexual looks like a female, and you only slam your penis into her anus but don’t let her slam her penis into your anus, then you are still straight and are not homosexual because the transsexual actually does look like a female thus not making you gay in this situation because you are attracted to females only and no cocks entered your own anus.



This is exactly how this shit works. Also nothing gay about sending cock photos to a trans and writing their name on your balls if you thought they were female and they are actually male. You thought it was female so there is nothing hella gay about it


----------



## Daisymae (May 16, 2020)

OP's mom


----------



## Prickly Muffin (May 20, 2020)

blaire white


----------



## Wonderful Id (May 20, 2020)

Andrej(a) Pejic


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 21, 2020)

Princess Kenny said:


> blaire white



Not after that train-wreck of a face I wouldn't.   Blair went from "passable trap" to "plastic barbie doll", and it justmakes Blaire look gross now.


----------



## Prickly Muffin (May 21, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Not after that train-wreck of a face I wouldn't.   Blair went from "passable trap" to "plastic barbie doll", and it justmakes Blaire look gross now.


good point lmao, i guess one of them trans guy youtubers then if i had too


----------



## Monika H. (May 21, 2020)




----------



## LazloChalos (May 24, 2020)

This was awful, since reading this thread I went on pornhub and looked for the troon section, I was expecting something similar to /d/ but from the thumbnails it looks in part like a collection of delusional old men wearing lipstick and camwhores.


----------



## okboomer (Aug 5, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> *finger*



9mo hrt.


----------



## Kinnie (Aug 6, 2020)

Love me some Asian cuntboys.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 9, 2020)

Ataru Nakamura



at least she looks like a woman


----------



## Pope Fucker (Aug 9, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Ataru Nakamura
> View attachment 1508060
> at least she looks like a woman



The lower half of their face looks weird.


----------



## ddlloo (Aug 10, 2020)

Pope Fucker said:


> The lower half of their face looks weird.



'Manly' is the word you are looking for.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 10, 2020)

Any extremely non-passing pre-op FTM.


----------



## antoinesaintgeorge (Oct 26, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Contrapoints


Pre-transition? 100%



Remember folks, back when Nyk was Nyk he was a SLAYER. Only issue is the sort of date rape vibes I'm getting. Or the HIV.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 26, 2020)

Any who are Post op and had their girl dick turned inside out into a pusedo pussy...it may not be the real thing but it's better than finding 10 inches of meat poking through her skirt


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 26, 2020)

Bailey Jay and Kalindra Chan


----------



## Cherry Popcicle. (Oct 26, 2020)

Unironically sex? None of them

Ironically sex? Yennive. I'd do it entierly for bragging rights. Its like getting in a bar fight with a midget, its not an honorable story, but its a funny one


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 27, 2020)

There's so many, nbnabunny, Sarina Valentina, Rerena07, Eden Estrada, Blondelashes19 (aka Oral Strawberry). I can't list them all.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 27, 2020)

Brianna Wu. Would only do so to cuck Frank.


----------



## basedboy (Oct 27, 2020)

OP


----------



## Crankenstein (Oct 27, 2020)

Gun to my head; probably Remilia.


----------



## Never Scored (Oct 28, 2020)

I wouldn't do it. There are some that are close enough to passing that I'd consider it out of morbid curiosity were I younger, single and bored, but not one of them doesn't have a man voice and the second they opened their mouth my dick would go full turtle in its shell.


----------



## Out Bob (May 22, 2021)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Ataru Nakamura
> View attachment 1508060
> at least she looks like a woman


Japanese people already look pretty feminine for either gender, so I can't too mad


----------



## Owlman (May 22, 2021)

Contra


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 22, 2021)

Never Scored said:


> I wouldn't do it. There are some that are close enough to passing that I'd consider it out of morbid curiosity were I younger, single and bored, but not one of them doesn't have a man voice and the second they opened their mouth my dick would go full turtle in its shell.



For me, it would be if the tranny SMELLED like a dude still. That would be the biggest turn-off for me, voice would be up there but from what I've seen the trannies who make an actual effort to pass (the only ones I would ever even consider fucking) make the same effort with their voice as they do the rest of their looks.  

If they smell like a dude tho, and I don't even mean sweat B.O. (although that's part of it but easily supressed) but just the up close smell of the male phermone, all bets are off. Snake goes floppy.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 22, 2021)

By "unironically sex" do you mean bludgeon to death with a crucifix and then pour gasoline on and immolate while uttering prayers to god that he give me strength to continue to cleanse the diseased and unclean?

Otherwise no, none at all.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 8, 2021)

Hunter Schafer


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 8, 2021)

none


----------



## greyroad (Jul 17, 2021)

Trapitalism said:


> There's so many, nbnabunny, Sarina Valentina, Rerena07, Eden Estrada, Blondelashes19 (aka Oral Strawberry). I can't list them all.


nbnabunny >>>>>>>


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 17, 2021)

Any of them if I can use this


Spoiler: Lust


----------

